

Is it worth the time? - lucisferre
http://xkcd.com/1205/

======
pjungwir
Some of these numbers are amazing. Perhaps I should spend some time improving
my current time-tracking-and-invoicing system. Or pay Freckle. Certainly this
chart is food for thought for anyone selling "productivity" software, whether
it's a SaaS product for freelancers or an internal tool at a big business. And
consider that if your tool is used by _n_ people, you can spend _n_ times as
long building it.

------
drharris
I hope he makes this into a small poster. I find myself making this
calculation often, since as a programmer I want to script repetitive tasks,
but only if it makes sense. Wouldn't mind a non-cartoon version of this
either.

